# Watercolor Drawing from my journal and my YouTube video on my process.



## Basmanstudio (Sep 11, 2020)

Hey everyone! This is one of many watercolors I created as part of my series of gardens in New York. I'm doing a series for my Youtube channel, Basmanstudio. 
You can see the YouTube video at :


----------

